# Gimme Five



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

Another fun game........  
I post the first question, whoever answers get to choose the next ?
 Can be of any topic, but this game tends to allow us to get to know each other better, in a fun way.


*1st question..........*

            Gimme Five of your favorite desserts you like to Cook.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

Jewish Apple Cake
Pound cake
Cheese Cake
Rice pudding
Carrot cake

Name 5 things you do on a regular basis.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

Cook
Clean
Work
Play online
Read

 Name five kitchen gadgets you absolutely cannot do without.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

our ceramic vegetable peeler
microplane grater
bench scraper
2-quart glass measuring cup/bowl (have 3 of them)
clean dishrag


What are your five favorite seasonal dishes (any/all seasons apply)?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 1, 2009)

Winter

Clam chowder
Beef Stew
Bear Stew
Split pea soup
Beef Roast with veggies and gravy

Five places you like to vacation


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

Italy
 Hawaii
  Alaska
   Outer Banks
     Any Beach


 Name five of your favorite appetizers


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

Smoked salmon (New York pastrami salmon to be exact ) cream cheese, capers, red onion, on crostini or toast points

My friend's pimento cheese spread (like pimento cheese but still different)

Asian style wings

My meatballs in a creamy creole mustard, horseradish sauce

Mixture of good cheeses (aged gouda, creamy havarti, stilton)

I guess I'll stop since this isn't Gimme 20 

Gimme five of your favorite moments in time


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Smoked salmon (New York pastrami salmon to be exact ) cream cheese, capers, red onion, on crostini or toast points
> 
> My friend's pimento cheese spread (like pimento cheese but still different)
> 
> ...



Hey, Vicky!  Where's your "gimme 5 question?'


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Hey, Vicky!  Where's your "gimme 5 question?'



Oh wow - that was impeccable timing!  I realized I forgot to post it and in between me "fixing" it and you quoting it and posting I fixed it!  LOLOL  You even got it in your quote...wow...that will never happen again!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 1, 2009)

Getting drivers license at 17
Birth of 1st son
Birth of 2nd son
Birth of first grandaughter
Birth of grandson

Gimme 5 of favorite animals


----------



## pdswife (Jan 1, 2009)

Lily Lily Queen of cats... boy I miss her
Buttons puppy
Bows Kitten
Tribble bunny
Miss Mabel Fritz puppy

Five places you don't want to go


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

jail
hospital
funeral home
crazy
Iraq

Name 5 things on your bathroom vanity.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

toothpaste
pair of earrings
a clock
hairbrush
bottle of liquid soap

Gimme the titles of your 5 favorite books.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bible
Dewey ( about a libary cat)
Chicken Soup For The Cat Lovers Soul
America's Test Kitchen Family Cookbook
Nella Cusina (cookbook)

Gimme 5 of  your favorite movies


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

In no particular order (although I have others):
Choose Me
Glory
Truly Madly Deeply
The Sting
Madness of King George

Name 5 of your favorite cuisines.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

Beaches
Bridges of Madison County
Rudy
Driving Miss Daisy 
Going to see Marley & Me tonight so I might want that as #5

Name 5 things on your kitchen counter.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 1, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Name 5 of your favorite cuisines.


 
Italian
Mexican
Japanese
American
German

Gimme 5 favorite songs


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2009)

jabbur said:


> Italian
> Mexican
> Japanese
> American
> ...



The Air That I Breath - The Holly's
Every Breath You Take - The Police
Oh Holy Night sung by Aaron Neville
Shattered - Linda Ronstadt
The Twelfth of Never - Oliver (sue me )

Gimme 5 favorite ways to relax


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

cuddle with my pups
bake
read a book
listen to music
DC!!!!

Gimme your 5 favourite fast food joints


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

Listen to music
Sit on the front porch and listen to the night sounds
Nap with my kitties
Walk in the woods
Go camping

Gimme 5 of your favorite toys (at any age)


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> cuddle with my pups
> bake
> read a book
> listen to music
> ...


Taco Bell
Subway
Cookout
Wendys
Arbys



Katie E said:


> Listen to music
> Sit on the front porch and listen to the night sounds
> Nap with my kitties
> Walk in the woods
> ...


Spirograph
Puzzles
Paint set
Wagon
Board Games

Gimme 5 favorite old TV re-runs

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

Gimme 5 favorite old TV re-runs
1. Laugh in
2. Love American Style
3. The Carol Burnett Show
4. The Merv Griffin Show
5. You Bet Your Life

Gimme 5 favorite candies or candy bars


----------



## jabbur (Jan 1, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Gimme 5 favorite candies or candy bars


 
3 Musketeers mint
Reese's cups
Snickers
Milky Way
Dove Dark

Gimme 5 games from your childhood.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

monopoly
kerplunk
mouse trap
clue
barrel of monkeys

gimme five of your favourite ice cream flavours


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

chocolate mousse
chocolate raspberry truffle
mint chocolate chip
jamocha almond fudge
cinnamon


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

List 5 of your favorite vegetables.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

This question is too easy for me.

Tomatoes
Green beans
Potatoes
Mushrooms
Avocados

Gimme your favorite hot weather activities


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

broccoli
brussel sprouts
asparagus
spinach 
zucchini
(I know, I am weird!)

List 5 of your favourite soups


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, Katie you beat me so I will do yours

staying inside
swimming
bike riding
eating ice cream
driving in my air conditioned car!

List 5 of your favourite soups


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

Mishmash soup
split pea
chowder
vegetable beef mushroom barley
carrot


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

Name 5 of your favorite baking cookbook authors


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Anna Olson
Warren Brown
Susannah Blake
Better Homes and Gardens
Michael Laiskonis

Gimme you 5 favourite kitchen tools


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2009)

Microplane grater
Bench scraper
Ceramic peeler
2-quart measuring cup/bowl
clean dish rag

Gimme your 5 favorite greens


----------



## deelady (Jan 1, 2009)

spinach
broccoli
lettuce (all types)
edenamme
peas

give 5 favorite spices?


----------



## middie (Jan 1, 2009)

Cinnamon
Nutmeg
Cloves
Pepper
Paprika

Gimme 5 favorite foods ?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

That's easy!

Mushroom soup
Mushroom pizza
Mushrooms on Toast
Mushroom omelet
Portabello burgers


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Oops

Gimme you five favourite TV shows


----------



## middie (Jan 1, 2009)

Raw
Smackdown
Ghost Hunters
Desperate Housewives
Grey's Anatomy

Gimme 5 favorite songs ?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
Why - Annie Lennox
A Song For You - Leon Russell
Uninvited - Alanis Morrisette
Book Of Love - Peter Gabriel

Gimme 5 best gifts you've received.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

A tiny ceramic teacup with a little knitted bear in it
My mobility back!
My DH
A really soft blanket for cozying under while icing my leg
my love for cooking for others.

gimme five favourite actors/actresses


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> A tiny ceramic teacup with a little knitted bear in it
> My mobility back!
> My DH
> A really soft blanket for cozying under while icing my leg
> my love for cooking for others.


 
what is the gimme 5 you are posting ?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, I fixed it just as you posted this

Gimme five favourite actors/actresses.

Sorry to be slow on the draw.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I fixed it just as you posted this
> 
> Gimme five favourite actors/actresses.
> 
> Sorry to be slow on the draw.


aww you're not slow on the draw.  I've made my share of goofs  

My favorite actor/actress 
Audrey Hepburn
Cary Grant
Gregory Peck
Meryl Streep
Patty Duke

Gimme 5 of your favorite  Ice cream flavors


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2009)

Chubby Hubby
Cookie Dough
Chocolate Chip
Butter Pecan
Vanilla

Gimme 5 favorite items of clothing


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Pj's
sweats
fuzzy socks
slippers
oversized sweatshirts


Gimme five of your favorite ways to cook chicken


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

stir fry
Roasting
fried
slow cooker
grilled

gimme 5 favorite beverages


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Coffee
tea
diet pepsi
diet ginger ale
Wine


 Gimme five of your favorite cartoons


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

well being a mother of a toddler this shouldnt be a problem!

Charlie and Lola
Seseme St (half cartoons)
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse
Smurfs (from my chilhood)
Tom and Jerry

Name 5 fav best advice you've ever received?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

1. A woman's best assets are a man's imagination. (from my father)
2. A fool and is money are soon parted.
3. Always be aware of your surroundings.
4. Always wear clean underwear.
5. Smile.

Name 5 of your favorite comedians


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Robin Williams
Eddie Murphy
Whoopi G
Billy Crystal
George Carlin


Gimme five of your favorite soup recipes


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2009)

Potato
Chicken and Noodle
Vegetable Beef
Italian Wedding 
Creamy Tomato

Gimme 5 favorite things your children do


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Have to pass, no kiddos.


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Play Video Games
Be On The Computer
Play Sports
Tick Me Off
Argue With Each Other

Your 5 favorite herbs to cook with...


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

Basil
Rosemary
Thyme
Parsley
Mint

Gimme 5 things that will never pass your lips.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Liver
Beets
Guacamole
Tomato juice
Grits


 Name five famous people Named Ted.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 2, 2009)

Danson
Neeley
Kennedy
(Teddy) Roosevelt
(Teddy) Bear

Gimme your five pet peeves


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

standing in a long line
cars in the fast lane going slower than speed limit
waiting for hubby to get ready if we are going somewhere
high prices for bad food
people who abuse animals and children 
gimme 5 of your favorite flowers


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Spider mum
Gerber Daisy
lily of the valley
lavender
wildflowers

Name 5 things you need to buy at the grocery store.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

Milk
bread
cereal
hot dog buns
lettuce

Gimme 5 household chores you procrastinate doing.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

putting away clean clothes
Cleaning the toilets
vacuuming behind the sofa
dishes (sometimes I wait until morning to do the dinner dishes and then I'm mad at ME)
dusting

Five reasons not to go visit your mother in law


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

She lives 500 miles away
She's showing signs of memory loss
The bed we sleep in is too soft and squishy
She doesn't use spices in her cooking so everything is very bland
She overcooks meat because she is afraid of food poisoning

Gimme five things you MUST take with you when traveling.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

HUBBY!
hair dryer
books
Zune
Kindle

Five books that you want to read this year


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

A thousand spendid suns
Book of the Dead - Patricia Cornwell's new Scarpetta novel
Five people you meet in heaven
A case for Faith
When the Mind hears - Deaf history book

Gimme 5 activities you were involved in during your teen years.


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

tennis team
cooking
shopping
phone conversations
preschool teacher program

list 5 f*avorite* out of ordinary ingredients


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

marscapone cheese
tarragon
saffron
bok choy
bamboo shoots
(These may not be out of the ordinary for some but they are for me!)

Gimme 5 dishes you love but only get on special occasions.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

clam chowder
lobster
oysters
clams
mussels

Name your five favorite baking ingredients (not including butter flour sugar and eggs)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

dried fruits
cinnamon
pumpkin 
bananas
chocolate

gimme 5 your favorite outdoor activities


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

gardening
horseback riding
swinning
BBQing
watching the birds

Name 5 things in your junk drawer.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

junk
junk
junk
junk
junk
 (just kidding) lol
Name 5 things in your junk drawer.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

you answer first  LOL


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

string
paperclips
safety pins
twist ties
pens

Name 5 Jewish deli foods.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

rye bread
pastrami
salami
lox
cream cheese

Gimme 5 things you grew in your garden this past year.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

grapes
tomatoes
kiwi plants
organo
parsley

Five things you see at a circus


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

clowns
trapeze
animals
juggling
popcorn

5 things you see at a public aquarium


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

kids
dolphins
sharks
beavers
buluga whales

Five things you put on a sandwich


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 2, 2009)

cold cuts
mayo
mustard
lettuce
tomato

5 things you like to do indoors.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

computerize
take a shower
read a book
eat dinner
get a back rub

FIVE things you have in your junk drawer


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

ketchup
mayo
lettuce
cheese
meat

5 kinds of animals people keep as pets


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

read
cook
sleep
watch tv
talk to hubby

Name 5 ways to cook chicken


----------



## jabbur (Jan 2, 2009)

pds got there before me! sorry!


pdswife said:


> FIVE things you have in your junk drawer


 
screwdriver
superglue
nails
string
rubberbands

5 animals people keep as pets


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

cat
dog
lizard
hamster
bird

FIVE
kinds of swimming strokes


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, it is getting confusing.

Pets
cats 
dogs
fish
hamsters
gerbels

Junk drawer
pens
clips
tacks
tape
pizza recipes  (you get a free one after 10)

OK, No the chicken question......


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Backstroke
Breaststroke
Butterfly
Backward
Doggie Paddle

5 favorite TV shows of all time...


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

I love Lucy

Laverne and Shirley

Biggest Loser

Muppet Show 

Rosanne

List 5 pet peeves


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Slow drivers
People chatting on the phone while I'm TRYING to take their stupid cake orders
People who sit at green lights
Loud obnoxious people
People who have no manners

5 ways you like chciken


----------



## pdswife (Jan 3, 2009)

Cooked!
Fried
Baked
Sauted
BBQ

FIVE reasons to visit Discuss Cooking


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Laughs 
Love
Family 
Friends
Food 

5 favorite cuts of pork


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 3, 2009)

Pork tenderloin
Pork chops
Smoked ham
Bacon
Pickled pigs' feet!

Gimme 5 favorite fonts

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Jan 3, 2009)

One- Comic Sans
*Two- Calligraphy*
*Three – Cantaneo*
*Four- Blackadder*
*Five- Century Gothic*

*List 5 favorite traditions*


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

Lighting candles on shabbat
Making challah for shabbat
The song Tradition from Fiddler on the Roof
Eating special foods at different holidays
Getting our class rings Junior year of High School


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 3, 2009)

List the names of your 5 favorite stuffed animals or dolls.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

Barbie
Tubsy
Rag doll
Stuffed bear (No name)
Stuffed puppy



Gimme five of your favorite 'board' games


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 4, 2009)

Checkers
Chess
Chinese Checkers
Trouble
Monopoly

5 ways to treat your LOVER


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 4, 2009)

with kind words
with a genuine hug
cooking for them
making a picnic on the floor with candles and music
bringing a surprise for no reason

Name 5 favorite picnic foods


----------



## Glorie (Jan 4, 2009)

Fried Chicken
Potato Salad
Cheese & Crackers
Apple pie
Iced Tea

Name 5 life-changing moments


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

pasta salad
fried chicken
sandwiches
chocolate chip cookies
fresh fruit


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

oops....oh well i had forgotten to ask a 5 anyways! 

getting a restraining order on an ex....

getting my drivers license

meeting my fiance

having our daughter

becoming a home owner

list 5 flaws you believe you have


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 4, 2009)

You think I am going to tell my flaws ?


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh come on we all have them!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2009)

list 5 flaws you believe you have

Yuck! Okay:

Talk too much
Speak before thinking too often
Mean to my husband too often
I probably say too much (my life is an open book)
I'm a "Messie" (from Sandra Felton's "Messies Manual")

Gimme 5 of your positive qualities.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

Gimme 5 of your positive qualities

sense of humor
strength
kindness
friendship
commitment

Gimme 5 things  you received for Christmas.


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

ummmm I don't think I received 5 things! lol lets see...

jewlry box
coffee maker
glass decorative bowl
Christmas cards
hugs and kisses from my little one!

List 5 things on to do list this week


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 4, 2009)

take new cat to vet 
buy food
back up my photos to dvd
make pumpkin bread
make crusty bread

list 5 chores you dislike to do


----------



## Myop (Jan 5, 2009)

list 5 chores you dislike to do   laundry -but it must be done,  bills,  cleaning the bathroom, filing.  waking up - is that a chore?  : )         give me five things in your wallet right now?


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 5, 2009)

money
license
receipts
pictures
credit card

Name 5 things in your refridge that need to be thrown out.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

some old condiments
thats about it....


Name five Hairdo styles


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 5, 2009)

Crew 
shag
Mullet
Bob
bowl cut

Name 5 of your favorite condiments.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

mustard
mayo
ketchup
soy sauce
horseradish


 Name five cars that you have owned


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hornet hatchback X
Grand Vatari
Cordova
Geo Metro
that's it.

Name 5 places you would like to be right now.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

St Thomas
Mendicino
Sicily
Grand Canyon
Key West

Name 5 things that are your favorite meals


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pasta of all kinds
Beef Tenderloin
Sweet and sour Chicken
My homemade chicken noodle soup
my chili

name your favorite 5 movies


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Home Alone
One Flew Over The Coocoos Nest
Carrie
Jack Frost
Mrs. Doubtfire

Name 5 things You Like To Do


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

Read
Cook
Movies
Entertain / Dinners
Walk


Name five things in your glove compartment


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 5, 2009)

My handicapped parking placard
The car's manual
car papers
small first aid kit
fuses

Gimme your five favorite pies


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

car registration
car owners manual
gum
tic tacs
pen

5 things you rather not do.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

local map (for garage sales)
food coupons
garage door opener
mini flash light
5 in 1 tool

name 5 things you love about your significant other


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> My handicapped parking placard
> The car's manual
> car papers
> small first aid kit
> ...


 
looks like we posted at the same time


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

registration 
insurance
comb
pen
tablet

name 5 things in your junk drawer


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

ruler
batteries
pens
keychains
box cutter
5 things in spice cabinet or shelf


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Goya adobo
cinnamin
sesame seeds
celery seeds
caraway seeds

name 5 things you love about your mate


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 5, 2009)

kind
helpful
cute
funny
loving

Name 5 of your relatives


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

son - weiner dog!
dad
neice
older bro
sister -inlaw

name 5 holidays


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

sisters
brothers
sons
grandkids
nieces

name 5 places you would like to live


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

gerald
steven
Jennifer 
joshua
danielle

5 things on your desk


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

I give up, can't keep up.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

is't it funny how three great pairs of hands and fingers can work at the same time.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 5, 2009)

computer
pens
paper
stapler
magnifying glass
speakers

Name 5 of your favorite flowers


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> is't it funny how three great pairs of hands and fingers can work at the same time.


 
Yes , if my brain can work just as  fast .


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

independence day
christmas
thanksgiving
easter
new years

5 things in your frig.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Peonies
Lilacs
forsythia
Sonia Roses
Johnny Jump ups
(BOO HOO - NONE grow down here)

name 5 of your fav veggies


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

carrots
cauliflouer
celery
broccoli
zucchini

name 5 fruits


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Peaches
Pears
Watermelon
Cherries
Clementines

5 of your favorite marinade/dressings


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bleu Cheese dressing
Thousand Island
Oil and Vinegar
French
Russian

Favorite 5 cooking methods


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Grilling
Poaching
Baking
Braising
Frying

Name 5 of your favorite actors


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

James Stewart
Cary Grant
Gregory Peck
Bob Hope
Jack Scalia

Name favorite 5 actresses


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

Meryl streep
Jack Lemon
Walter Matthau
Jack Nicholson 
Donald Sutherland (even though he hasn't been around much lately)

Gimme five things you buy every week at the grocery store.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Kate Hepburn
Judy Dench
Meryl Streep
Sandra Bullock
my niece - not yet famous!

Name 5 favorite desserts


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

Tiramisu
creme brule
Vanilla ice cream w/ flavored liquor
Rice pudding
Pie


Name five of your favorite appetizers


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Kate Hepburn
> Judy Dench
> Meryl Streep
> Sandra Bullock
> my niece - not yet famous!


Thanks quicksilver.. I thought I changed my reply.

cheese sticks
breaded shrimp
fried mushrooms
bruschetta
antipasto

Gimme five things that you pick up at the grocery store each week.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

VB, seems we're all at the same time. Most of you type way faster than me. Sorry.

Gimme five things that you pick up at the grocery store each week

dog food
bread
salad veggies
canned milk (use in my coffee)
garlic


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

Quick, whats your gimme five question?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

oops! Um, how 'bout.................

Give me 5 things that make you laugh


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

Jack Lemon
Walther Matthau
Cindy at work
Charlotte from church
My dad

Gimme 5 things that you would do on a camping vacation (if you like camping).


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

eat 
fish
swim
build a fire
go to sleep early


What 5 things would you put on your "bucket list"


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

travel over seas

start my own business

get to my weight goal

see my grandchildren

see my DD happy and successful



list 5 things that you just don't get!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

-people always having to have a cell phone stuck to their head while driving.
-some always needing to yack on the cell phone in stores (I can see if they are on an errand and can't find something or an emergency)
-when there are icy roads, people that drive like it's 80 F and sunny.
-why some companies don't care about quality just quantity these days
-why some people have lost the true spirit of Christmas

Gimme 5 things that should be tossed out of your fridge or cupboards.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

outdated items
Chef Boy Ardee ( hate that stuff) hubby likes it
green food that is not suppose to be green
sour milk
one tablespoon of something hubby always saves.  He hates throwing anything away!
 5 things you should do for your neighbor


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

candy!
soup from last week
expired spices
a brand of oatmeal I didn't care for
some parsely I think is past its prime now

name 5 favorite dishes you'd like to learn to make


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

quilts
great bread
great rolls
home made lasagna
pasta

Gimme five tv shows you don't like.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

Lost
CSI's
Family Guy
Survivor
Dancing w/ stars


Name five TV shows you DO Like


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

3 CSIs
MONK
Boston Legal (Last show aired, now in reruns)

What 5 spices/herbs (include s & p if necessary) can't you live without


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

salt
cumin
basil
pepper
garlic

name 5 dishes youd like to learn to make


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

Hubbard Squash Casserole: by vyapti
CREAMY CHEESY SCALLOPED POTATOES by old blue
Macaroni Salad by SierraCook
Italian "Gravy" from another source
Rubbed Baked Ribs from another site

Gimme five things on your coffee table


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

chess game
antique box with wind up toys inside
handmade box with playing cards inside
a small clock
dust

give me 5 things you do well you'd share with me for dinner


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lasagna
Beef Tenderloin
Stir fry 
Meat loaf
Casseroles

Give me 5 things to do on a cruise.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

eat a great dinner
swim
dance the night away
bask in the sun
have breakfast on deck

Gimme five different things you normally get in the mail every week.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

supermarket flyers
AARP stuff by the bucket load
solicitation for donations
bills
magazines

Give me 5 things you'd sell at a garage sale


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

old clothes
hair dryer
shoes
tennis racket
exercise bike

Gimme 5 things that made you smile recently.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

weiner dog
funny animal videos - youtube
niece
MONK
Boston Legal

name 5 things that you need


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

a new car
a different job
more storage space
another room to be used as a home office
a better night's sleep

Gimme five things that when you walk out your front door.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

5 things I take when I walk out the door :  car keys, wallet, coat, shoes and clothes.
Name your 5 bad habits


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

typos
procrastination
worrying (like my mom)
buy things I don't need
complaining (not all the time)

Gimme 5 things that you first see at your favorite supermarket.

_I meant up above... five things that you see when you walk out the front door. _


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

door greeter
shopping carts
empty italian parsley bin (Wally never has and says warehouse is out! For months!!!)(They aught to grow their own in the Garden Dept.!)
cashier
Deli chickens

5 things you know to maintain your auto


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

produce
 meat dept
dairy
international section
freezer section

list 5 things you want to improve upon


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

oil change
tune-up
wipers
tires
brakes

Gimme 5 things you do to keep your home clean everyday.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

who keeps the home clean ??  lol  just kidding

Vacuum 
Dust
mop
clean toilets
clean shower and tub

5 things to do on a rainy day.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

sleep
sleep
sleep
sleep
wash the truck (without fail, it rains afterward)

(LC, you can do my house anytime if you do all that everyday!)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> sleep
> sleep
> sleep
> sleep
> ...


 
I hate housework, I'll send a maid to you.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

You're on!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Your turn


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

give me 5 reasons to like Winter


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

winter sports
fireplaces
unearthly quiet
crystal clear night skies
snowmen

oh, forgot......
give me 5 ways to conserve energy


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

and what is the 5 things you ask?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> winter sports
> fireplaces
> unearthly quiet
> crystal clear night skies
> ...


 
see above


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

turn out lights
turn down heat
keep door and windows closed
unplug items not in use
energy saving light bulbs

5 things you do to relax


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

swim
walk with the weiner dog
laugh
listen to classical music
paint - craft stuff

5 ways to treat your mate special


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

skalp massage
cook fav dinners
let watch what HE wants on TV 
dress up when going out
listen to his stories with interest even though I have heard them 5 plus times before!

list 5 things you would consider pampering you






quicksilver said:


> swim
> walk with the weiner dog
> laugh
> listen to classical music
> ...


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

hand massage
foot massage
out to dinner
take my truck for maintainence
cook me country breakfast

And that's mine for the next person too


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 5, 2009)

soaking in a whirlpool tub
having hair done at the salon
buy anything I want 
dinner at any place I want
wash my car for me

name 5 things you would do for a friend


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

cook
drive anywhere
listen
comfort
make them laugh

give me 5 favorite words


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

this one dropped out again


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you mean five of MY favorite words I use ??


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

or things you hear , your choice


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

Love
 Money
 Free
  Food
   Party


 Name five of the cast members of the Partridge Family (not their real names)


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't remember, except danny & shirley

Give me 5 things you like about gardening


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

good or bad 

encylopedia
photography
psychology
mathatics
education

name 5 presidents


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

loves2cook, i like your words


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 6, 2009)

5 presidents are :
George Washington
Abraham Lincoln
Bill Clinton
Jimmy Carter
Gerald Ford

Name 5 kitchen gadgets you have in your kitchen


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2009)

cookie scoop
orange peeler
food chopper
stick blender
potato masher

Name 5 monuments in DC


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Vietnam Wall
Fallen Law Enforcement Officer Memorial
Korean War Memorial
Iwo Jima Memorial
Arlington National Cemetary

& many more. A beautiful capital city and one all americans should visit, at least once in their life. Thanks for the ?, jabbar

Give me 5 US airports.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

LAX
Port Columbus
JFK
BURBANK
San Diego

list 5 romantic comedies


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2009)

Sleepless in Seattle
Kate and Leo
An Affair to Remember
Lake House
While you were sleeping

gimme 5 clothing articles you can't believe you ever wore!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

bikini  

 
mini skirts 
hot pants 
naru jacket 
wedding dress


Give me 5 of your favorite kinds of candy


----------



## pdswife (Jan 6, 2009)

M & M's  the plain old fashioned boring kind
Nut rocha ( homemade)
Snickers
Peanut butter cups
Kitkat bar

Five works of art


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2009)

caramel creams
orange slices
twizzlers
milkey ways
reese's cups


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Whistler' Mother
Blue Boy
Mona Lisa
Sistene Chapel
Starry Night

give me 5 brands of crackers


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 6, 2009)

triscuits
ritz
towne house
wheat thins
saltines

Name 5 cheese's


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Provolone,
Ricotta
Mozzerella
Parmasan
Romano

Give me 5 1st names you like


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

Kyle
Holly
Joy
Andy
Julie

Gimme five of your favorite Pizza toppings.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

sausage
pepperoni
mushroom
black olive
anchovie

give me 5 breeds of dogs


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 6, 2009)

pepperoni
eggplant (white)
spinach (white
mushrooms
garlic

Name 5 of your favorite snacks


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

5 breeds of dogs

-German Shepherd
-Australian Shepherd
-Pug
-Scottish Terrier
-Shelty

5 favorite snacks:

Cheetos
Doritos
Pretzels with mustard
Bruschetta
fried mushrooms

Gimme your five favorite comfort foods.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 6, 2009)

chicken pot pie
beef stew
chicken and dumplings
chili
bean soup with crusty bread

Name 5 things in you trash


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

empy pasta sauce jar
plastic bag
salsa container/lid
coffee grounds
old mail

Gimme five things you must do before bed.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 6, 2009)

brush my teeth
go potty
get a drink of iced tea
shut down computer
put lotion on my hands

U?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Close doors
walk weiner dog
brush teeth
thank God
change clothes

5 of your favorite words or sayings


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

God 
Jesus
honesty
character
kindness

Gimme the last three things you sent in the mail.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

Christmas Cards
cheques
gift
magazine renewal
halloween card

Give me 5 things you like to eat for dinner, but not cook


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 6, 2009)

Prime Rib
Spaghetti
Luscious cheese burger with fries
open-face steak sandwich
fried fish (known for my hometown, in NY state)

Gimme five types of music you love and relax to.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 6, 2009)

Classical
big band
country
contemporary christian
gospel

5 things to do on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Dove (Jan 6, 2009)

*Golden Oldies
Country (Old country)
Big Band
Marches (Military)
Elvis music

Where are your favorite Vacation spots?*


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 6, 2009)

St Thomas
Key West
Grand Canyon
California north coast
Ontario - friend's dairy farm

Give me 5 types of appetizers you like


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

chips/salsa
cheese sticks
spinache dip
buffalo/flavored wings
grape leaves

list 5 fav naughty foods


----------



## middie (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheesecake
Ice cream
Peanut Butter Pie
Chocolate
Whipped Cream

5 favorite bands ?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

CSN&Y
Allman Bros.
Renaissance
Loggins & Messina
???  Jefferson Airplane  (couldn't think of a 5th)
(had a hard time with all as I listen to classical mostly, now)

Give me 5 pieces of Classical music you know & like


----------



## jabbur (Jan 7, 2009)

Fur Elisse
1812 Overture
William Tell Overture
Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring
Ode to Joy

5 things you're ashamed to admit you actually like.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

nothing that I would be ashamed to Admit.



Name five cereal brands


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kellogs
Nabisco
Quaker
General Mills
Post

Name 5 wild birds you've seen in your yard.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

juncos
finches
cardinals
orioles
robins


Name five insects that you hate


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

skeeters
gnats
Japanese beetles
aphids
crickets

give me 5 birds you don't like.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 7, 2009)

like all birds

Name 5 things you see when you look out your front door


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ice on the trees
Birds at the feeder
the pond
Icy rain
birds on the ground

name things you see in backyard.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

weeds, armidillo holes dug in the grass, huge banyon tree, neighbor's neglected orange tree, palm trees

Give me 5 things you like about your inside house


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

Kitchen
Lots of blankets
Comfy
Looking out @ the lake
my gardens


Name five of your favorite everyday recipes that you cook often


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

sausage peppers and onions with fried potatoes
grilled anything with anything
Shrimp scampi
stir fried seafood, or meat with veggies and white rice
pasta with anything creamy or tomato ie

(gotta take neighbor for medicine - be back soon)


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

where'd jya go?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm here waiting for the 5 things you did not put in post or I missed it


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

oh, sorry!

umnm!

5 things you should have done today, had you not been interupted................


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 7, 2009)

Billing customers for service
finished cleaning the office
pay bills
started another proposal
taken a nap

Gimme five things that you are out of that are making cooking difficult til shopping day


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

Potatoes
fresh basil
fresh cilantro
Tomatoes 
fresh spinach

Give me 5 things you do before bed


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 7, 2009)

do dinner dishes
make up coffee for the next day
shower
brush teeth
take meds

Name the first 5 things you do when you get up in the morning


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

bathroom
wash hands
brush teeth
make coffee
feed cats and dog
name 5 things you would take to the beach


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 7, 2009)

blanket
towels
bottled water
sunscreen
umbrella

Name 5 of your favorite appetizers that you order when out.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 7, 2009)

SPF 45 
umbrella
towel
water to drink
book to read

name 5 things to  serve on crackers


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

since I just answer an appetizer one earlier I'll do jabburs...

cheese
peanut butter
salsa
salami
tuna

list 5 fav childhood meals


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

Clams oragonato
shrimp cocktail
mussells marinara
calamari
stuffed musrooms

yummmmmmm??????? Now i'm hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grilled cheese what cheese??


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Clams oragonato
> shrimp cocktail
> mussells marinara
> calamari
> ...


Hey silver! What is your "Gimme five?"


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

are those childhood dishes....?? man fancy childhood! lol


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 7, 2009)

Grilled cheese - give me 5


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 7, 2009)

huh?


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

I think she wants a high five!! lol


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

ooooh ok I think I know


5 grilled cheeses.....
american on white (classic)
tuna melt (does that count?)
feta melt with turkey
mozzarella and tomatoe melt on foccacia
american on wheat with parmesan grilled into the outside

five me 5 fav movie quote


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

deelady said:


> are those childhood dishes....?? man fancy childhood! lol


 
LOL! No. I was answering the appetizer question.
You guys just type/think faster than this ol grey mare!



deelady said:


> I think she wants a high five!! lol


 



deelady said:


> ooooh ok I think I know
> 
> 
> 5 grilled cheeses.....
> ...


 
Yes. Thank you, dee.
But 5 movie quotes - geez, you're truly pushing my
limits. I know they're in here somewhere, but which trapped door, only "the shadow" knows...........

I think this is from 'My Cousin Vinnie' - "Nice day for a mow"
"To The Moon, Alice", but not a movie. Sorry



*Someone else, finish this, please..................*


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> LOL! No. I was answering the appetizer question.
> You guys just type/think faster than this ol grey mare!
> 
> 
> ...


 
You know, you haven't stopped talking since I came here? You must have been vaccinated with a phonograph needle. 
Groucho in 'Duck Soup' 

Scarecrow (Ray Bolger): I haven't got a brain... only straw.Dorothy (Judy Garland): How can you talk if you haven't got a brain?Scarecrow: I don't know... But some people without brains do an awful lot of talking... don't they?Dorothy: Yes, I guess you're right. 
'Wizard of Oz'

Give me 5 food you will never try.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

_"Who knows what evil lurks in the minds of men? Only _
_the shadow knows." TV Show - The Shadow_

Name 5 languages you wish you knew


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

Italian, French, Spanish, Latin, Greek.

Name 5 things you are willing to taste.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

sushi
things with raisins in them, although I'll probably pick them out
water chestnuts - yik, they feel like raw potatoes to me
fruit cake - it's probably been 30+ years since my last try
buffalo meat

Give me 5 things you'd rather be doing today


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

soaking up warm sunshine in a warm climate
riding a motorcycle with the wind blowing in my hair 
driving a convertible with the top down in a warm climate
go to a farmers market in Lancaster, Pa.
go back to bed

Give me 5 things you will never do.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

Bungie jump
join the military - too old
live in a cold climate again - hopefully
wear a mini skirt
marry again


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooops forgot to ask....

Gimme 5 things you'd never do, too


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bungee Jumping
Join a circus 
live in Australia
Visit India
Be a politician

give me 5 places you would like to  visit


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> St Thomas
> Key West
> Grand Canyon
> California north coast
> Ontario - friend's dairy farm


 
The same places I'd like to live, along with 100 other places, but these are my top 5.

And you?


----------



## jabbur (Jan 8, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> give me 5 places you would like to visit


 
Europe
Japan
Hawaii
Alaska
Isreal

5 favorite desserts


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to visit QS 
Grand Canyon
Wyoming
San Franciso again
Hawaii again

Give me 5 things you hope to accomplish this year.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

Lemon meringue pie
hunk of fresh italian bread with coffee
brownies with ice cold milk
strawberry shortcake
apple crisp with coffee ice cream

give me 5 of your favorite drinks


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I would like to visit QS
> 
> Give me 5 things you hope to accomplish this year.


 
Thanks. But would you say that if I lived in the COLD?

loose about 10-15 pounds
get a job
catch up on bills
walk more
finish painting the inside of my house - diningroom

name 5 things you'd do if you won the lottery


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> Thanks. But would you say that if I lived in the COLD?


 Yes I would .


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

If I won the lottery :
Pay off the mortgage
Repair everything in the house and outside the house.
Replace deckings 
Enlarge screened in porch 
Build a garage
Build a storage shed
okay that is more than 5 lol

Give me 5 cars you would like to drive .


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

jaguar - and own
hummer
harley   vaaaarrrrroooooommmmmm seeeeeeee ya!
on of those convertible antique cars
one of my old VW bugs (I had 3)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> jaguar - and own
> hummer
> harley vaaaarrrrroooooommmmmm seeeeeeee ya!
> on of those convertible antique cars
> one of my old VW bugs (I had 3)


 
I would love to drive a Lamborgini   
Used to have a Harley , ex got it in the divorce.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I would love to drive a Lamborgini
> Used to have a Harley , ex got it in the divorce.


 Sorry about that. Love is grand, ain't it.

 I Forgot to ask question:

5 kinds of flowers you'd like in your vases year round


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

If I could have them but don't because of the cats eating them.
Sunflowers
Roses
Daffodils
Lilacs
Tulips

Whirlpool bathtub or Hot tub


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

Hot tub and cocktail



Wine or beer


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

neither , I don't drink 

ginger ale or root beer


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

gingerale

smashed or baked


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

baked

english muffin or biscuit


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

baked 

hot dog - ketchup or mustard


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

quicksilver, that hot tub looks very enviting.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> baked
> 
> english muffin or biscuit


 


LadyCook61 said:


> baked
> 
> hot dog - ketchup or mustard


 

english and mustard


----------



## Myop (Jan 8, 2009)

is this the right game, I thought it was gimme five?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> If I could have them but don't because of the cats eating them.
> Sunflowers
> Roses
> Daffodils
> ...


 
oh, yea, this is where we all got confused and no one noticed. LOL!
So Myop, you ask a 5 question and start us up again.
Thanks.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 8, 2009)

5 names of money from around the world


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

yen
pound
dollar
peso
farthing

give me 5 things you'd do with a tomato


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

sauce
caprese
BLT
eat it as is with a little salt
pizza topping

name 5 things to eat with foccacia bread


----------



## Myop (Jan 8, 2009)

olive oil
salad
pasta
cheese
soup

name five things you love to do over the weekends


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

go fishing
watch tv
brouse computer
clean house
read

5 things you enjoying eating


----------



## Myop (Jan 8, 2009)

Mexican food
PHO 
Steak
Good Salads
Indian 

Same ? for you


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2009)

Greek food
Ice cream
pudding
Venison
Apple pie

Five stores you love to shop


----------



## Myop (Jan 8, 2009)

Target
Costco
Amazon
Pottery Barn
Brooks Brothers

Five states you have visited


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2009)

Oregon
Washington
California
New Mexico
Nevada


Five Countries you'd like to live in


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

walmart
kmart
sears
jc penneys
dollar general

5 things you'ld like to have


----------



## Myop (Jan 8, 2009)

Germany
Ireland
Jamica
Sweden
Spain

five things you like to drink


----------



## pdswife (Jan 8, 2009)

Water
milkshake
Tea
coffee
Kaluha

FIVE colors you like


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

Blue, Red, Pink, Yellow and Purple

Five ways to cook Pasta


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

fry
bake
boil
steam
microwave

5 ways to prepare potatoes


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 8, 2009)

boiled
fried
baked
steamed
grilled

5 things to do in the mountains


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 8, 2009)

yoodle
ski
camp
hike
fly a kite

5 people you'd like to meet - living or not


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bill Clinton
Madona
John Glen
Ben Franklin
Leonardo Davinchi

5 things that you would change if you could make life a do over.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

Return to college
Not marry so young
Save more money
Eat healthier



 Name five things you would like to change in your home.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 9, 2009)

Paint
kitchen faucet
bathroom sink faucet
larger second bedroom
that's it

Name 5 things your hubby does that gets on your last nerve


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 9, 2009)

oh boy.. is 5 enough ??? lol

gets in the way in the kitchen
has bad habits I won't name
two ways of doing things - his way and the wrong way
slob
leaves coffee mugs in the living room

name 5 qualities you have.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 9, 2009)

lol

Good listener
Care about others feelings
generous
Can keep a secret
can make people laugh

Name 5 things your neigbors do to get on you nerves


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll pass this one along, I have really nice neighbors


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, my neighbours are terrible.

They shovel my path and parking spot...using MY shovel!
They offer my rides or pick up my groceries when DH is busy
They made me sleep in their bed when I really wanted to sleep on the couch when our house was flooded.
They put up with our dogs barking
They don't turn their TV so loud I know what they are watching (like the previous ones did!).



Gimme 5 songs you have sung in the shower.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

Gimme 5 songs you have sung in the shower.

Tiptoe Thru The Tulips
I Gotta Get Out Of This Place
Yes, We Have No Bananas
I'm So Glad, Yes I'm Glad
Parker Needs A Bath, Parker Needs A Bath (my weiner dog)

Give me 5 hand tools you know how to use


----------



## jabbur (Jan 9, 2009)

Screwdriver
hammer
pliers
drill
wirecutters

5 things to do during a blackout.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

fill bathtub and sinks with water
get out bottled water
get out hurricane lights, flashlight and candles
open doors and windows
get out storm radio w/batteries

give me 5 things to look for at garage sales


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 9, 2009)

tools
kitchen gadgets
books
candles
odd things

Name 5 of your favorite scents


----------



## jabbur (Jan 9, 2009)

jasmine
lavender
cinnamon
baking bread
coffee brewing

5 people who inspire you


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

My husband
My best friend who has battled illness all her life
My late mother who taught me to love cooking and to use my imagination
Mario Batali with his passion for food and life
Terry Fox who before he was a hero was my friend.

Gimme five reasons not to clean the house


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 9, 2009)

in pain
don't feel like it
who cares if house is not up to par
no company coming
cats rule 

Give me 5 reasons to look forward to the year.


----------



## deelady (Jan 9, 2009)

Getting Married
Decorating our new home
hopefully starting my own business
seeing how much our daughter develops
enjoying our life period!

list 5 phenomenons that have always made you wonder...


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

How DO they get the caramel into the Caramilk bar!
LOL!

Seriously:
How a caterpillar becomes a beautiful butterfly
Shooting Stars
The salmon swimming upstream to spawn (it is an awesome and heartbreaking site)
The pyramids - always wanted to see them.
Spiderwebs

Gimme 5 of your favourite snack foods


----------



## deelady (Jan 9, 2009)

olives
cheez-its
popcorn
chips (but I rarely allow myself the pleasure!!)
chocolate chip walnut cookies

Name 5 things that you wish hadn't become a thing of the past


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

record players
drive-in movies
drive-in restaurants (like A&W)
the Beatles
my youth!

Gimme five favourite hamburger toppings


----------



## deelady (Jan 9, 2009)

lettuce
tomato
pickle
mayo
not on the same burger as above
pesto/fresh basil
sun dried tomatoes

oops that was more than 5..oh well!

name 5 favorite drinks when out on the town


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't get around much anymore, but in the day......)
frozen rum runner
red wine
bacardi cocktail
lime ricky
long island iced tea

5 favorite meals when eating out


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

steak and lobster
chefs salad
enchladas with refried beans and spanish rice
baked chicken with baked potato and vegetables
spaghetti and meatballs with a small salad

name 5 of your favorite trees


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

willow
giant sequoia
banyon
beech
chinese maple

give me 5 birds indigenous to your area


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 10, 2009)

Blue Jays
Robins
Cardinals
Mourning Doves
Gold Finches

Give me rides found at amusement park


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

ferris wheel
pony ride
roller coaster
miniture railroad
water slide

(liked that one, LC)

5 foods at the boardwalk


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

are you getting snow LadyCook?  roller coaster tea cups merry go round swings scrambler  give me five things you will do this weekend


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes snowing here in Pennsylvania.  

5 things I hope to do , if not in too much pain..
make some sweet bread
crusty breads
mop floor
do laundry
make supper

name 5 things to see in Washington , DC


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Smithsonian
Air & Space Museum
Museum of Natural History
Ford's Theater
Museum of American History

5 things you like to do on vacation


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 10, 2009)

Swim / ocean
 Lay on the beach
  Read
   Relax
    Dinners


 Name five of your favorite seasonings


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

salt
pepper
oregano
lemon
parsley

give me 5 shows you like


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

garlic 
smokey paprika
lemon pepper
onion
cayenne

give me five things you like to bake


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesecake
Turkey
Lemon Meringue Pie
Stuffed Shells
Eggplant Parm

5 things you need in your kitchen


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

an island!!!
processor
new stove
pantry shelves
bake ware


list 5 favorite places to eat that you might find around the US


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

hot dog joints
drive ins
-
&
Clip Syndicate Video: Eating in the Dark!
&
Central Park Maps


Give me 5 things you would ask a waiter for


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 10, 2009)

a glass of water
a dessert tray
a extra napkin
more rolls
more butter

Name 5 things under your bathroom sink


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Hand Cream
razors
cleanser
medicine
toilet tissue

name 5 things you use in the kitchen everyday


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 10, 2009)

coffee pot
sink
refridge
glasses
clorox wipes

Name 5 things you do that gets on your own nerves


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

coffee maker
electric skillet
electric mixer
toaster
silverware

name 5 favorite flowers


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

smoke
don't sleep
worry about finding job
worry about the dad
worry about the weiner dog

what 5 skills do you wish you had


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

That I could sing
That I could draw
Make a good flaky pie crust
do needlework (I used to but my hands are too crippled now)
be a real Mom

Gimme five favourite nursery rhymes


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

Mary had a little lamb
3 blind mice
jack be nimble
jack and jill
humpty dumpty    
(wow! That was touch - no kids and my niece is 14+!)

give me 5 reasons you like DC


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

I have met lots of new friends
I can share and receive recipes and cooking knowledge
I can waste time with silly but fun games
I have a group of people who really care about each other 
I am "seeing the world" without leaving my chair!

Gimme five favourite books


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats tough because I have so many...

Left Behind serries
Earth's Children serries Jean Auel (remember Clan of the Cave Bear movie with Darrel Hannah??)
Secret Garden
Little Women
Color Purple

List 5 favorite non grocery stores to shop in


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

kentucky fried chicken
taco tico
taco meyo
carls junior
a &w rootbeer 

5 favorite places to go


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

deelady, have you ever seen "Little Man"?

it's funny!


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

You mean Little Men? Yes I have that as well and love it!!

Lifesaver what list of 5 were you answering??


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

Walmart
Kmart
Sears
JC Penney
Mayberrys

Name 5 favorite places you like to go

Sorry! I didn't see the word "NON"


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

The pool
The off leash dog park with our 2 furbabies
To visit my Dad or In-laws
camping in the BC interior
For walks with my Hubby

Gimme 5 favourite vacation spots


----------



## Myop (Jan 10, 2009)

Ocean Isle Beach
Lake Tahoe
Islands
New Orleans
Nantucket

gimme five places you will go this weekend


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 10, 2009)

no place 
no where
not there
staying here
not outside

give me 5 things to do for cabin fever.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2009)

Go for a walk
go on vacation
read a book 
play a card game
cook a nice meal

Five names you thought about naming your daughter but didn't


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

Lydia
Annaleigh
Patricia Maureen (Mom and sister who died)
Sara
Lauren

Gimme five names you thought about for a son but didn't


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2009)

Thad
Michael
Andrew
Morgan
Alexander

FIVE days you'd like to live over and over


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 10, 2009)

(LPB - Annaleigh - I love that name!)

My 29th birthday
My 29th birthday
My 29th birthday
My 29th birthday
My 29th birthday    

Give me 5 TV shows you like


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

Biggest Loser
Property Virgians
Top Chef
House
Next FN Star

list 5 shows people might be surprised you watch!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

Young and the Restless
Anthony Bourdain's "No Reservations"
Smallville
Terminator - The Sarah Connor Chronicles
What Not To Wear

Gimme Five things that you last added to your freezer.


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

Drummette wings
spinach
chicken thighs
cauliflower
walnuts

list 5 things you need to pick up next time out


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

butter
parmesan cheese
penne pasta
peppers
milk

Gimme 5 things you are thankful for.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

My husband
My new knee
My Saviour
My friends
My puppies


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

yoohoo!! Laurie!!! forget something?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

Oops, sorry was so caught up in what I was thankful for!!! 

Gimme five things you get embarrassed about.


----------



## deelady (Jan 10, 2009)

When someone shows up unannounced and my house is a mess!!

When you have to take you tennis shoes of for something and you are paranoid everyone can smell them! LOL

When you know you have cooked a certain dish perfectly time and time again and the one time you cook it for guests....it slightly burns....grrrr

when you are with someone in public that has no tact

when you realize you finished your meal much faster than your date did!!


list 5 fav side dishes


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

Beef Stroganoff
Bacon wrapped filet mignon studded with garlic and rosemary
Seared Ahi tuna
Quinoa and black beans (vegetarian dish)
Vegetarian sushi

Gimme five least favourite foods


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 11, 2009)

least favorite are:
turnips
beets
arugula
clams
oysters

give me 5 favorite clothing.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 11, 2009)

Pajamas
 slippers
  scarves
  boots 
   warm socks

 Name five famous "Susans"


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

Susan St. James
Susan Surrandon (sp?)
Susan B. Anthony
Suzanne Summers (does that count)
SuzieCuzie!

Give me 5 things you'll put off doing today


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

making my bed
cleaning the bathroom
washing the laundry
taking a shower
fixing leftovers 

name 5 beaches


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 11, 2009)

Pearl Harbor
Omaha 
Miami
Daytona
Palm

Name 5 US ski resorts


----------



## Myop (Jan 11, 2009)

Myrtle Daytona South Ocean Isle Ft Lauderdale  Gimme 5 things in your freezer


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

peas
corn
california blend
mixed vegetables
broccoli

5 favorite sandwiches


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 11, 2009)

grilled cheese
BLT
PB & J
bologna and cheese
ham and cheese

Name 5 types of pickles


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

dill
bread and butter
sweet
hot and spicy
hamburger

5 state capitals


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 11, 2009)

Sacramento, CA
Albany, NY
Olympia, WA
Juneau, Alaska
Montgomery, AB

Give me 5 of your favorite singers.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

Neil Diamond
Chris Tomlin
Bonnie Raitt
Carolyn Arends
Amy Grant

Gimme five dream vacations


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 11, 2009)

Italy
 Hawaii
 Alaska
 Vermont
   Any island


Name five of your favorite Food Network chefs


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

jamie oliver
emeral lagasse
alton brown
ina garten
rachel ray

5 camera brands


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 11, 2009)

Canon
Konica
Minolta
Hasselblad
Olympus

name 5 refrigerator brands


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

general electric
whirlpool
westinghouse
sears
kenmore

5 different planets


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 11, 2009)

earth
mars
saturn
neptune
venus

name 5 kinds of sharks


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

bull shark
great white shark
tiger shark
hammer head shark
whale shark

5 famous theme parks


----------



## deelady (Jan 11, 2009)

Disneyland
Knotts Berry Farm
Magicmountain
Disney world
Raging Waters

list 5 veggies you would REALLY miss if you never had them again


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

califlower
broccoli
zucchini
peas
carrots

5 favorive flowers


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 11, 2009)

Tulip
Rose
Hyacinth
Lilac
Daisy

Gimme 5 of your favorite celebrities.


----------



## deelady (Jan 11, 2009)

tulips
roses
mums
hydrangeas (spelling?)
gerber daisys


name 5 fav discount stores


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 11, 2009)

Wal-Mart
Dollar General
Dollar Tree
H-Mart (here in WA state... they sell a wide variety of international foods)
Family Dollar (back east)

Gimme 5 of your favorite celebrities


----------



## deelady (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW we almost had the same list in the same order!! cool!

Morgan Freeman
Oprah
Barbara Walters
James Earl Jones
Sean Connery

name 5 places you will NOT shop


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Lots is getting HIGH on the list
TOP foods
QFC grocery
Grocery Outlet (like the Goodwill of grocery stores--bought some really crappy stuff there)
Macy's (too expensive for me for what they have)

Give me five things you do to relax.


----------



## deelady (Jan 11, 2009)

chat with my DC family!
drink coffee
shop/browse online
watch tv
read

list 5 fav ice cream flavors


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pistachio
Vanilla
Chocolate
Spumoni
Raspberry

List 5 famous lakes


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

huron
ontario
michigan
erie
superior


Name five Tom Hanks movies.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

Splash
Bonfire of the Vanities
Turner and Hooch
Philadelphia Story
Castaway

5 phrases or words that are overused


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Whatever
Ummm
Wassup
Yo
Hey


 Name five spices you use frequently


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

Seasoned salt
oregano
cumin
chili powder
cinnamon

5 favorite veggies to eat raw


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

Cauliflower
carrots
celery
radish
mushroom


 Five favorite fast food restaurants


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

Chick-fil-A
Taco Bell
KFC
Wendy's
Subway

5 favorite sandwich fixins


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

grilled cheese
ham and cheese
fried fish sandwich
roast beef and swiss

give me 5 ice cream flavors


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

raspberry rumble
chocolate marshmallow
French vanilla
chubby hubby
Butter pecan

 Name five famous " Peggy's"


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

Peggy Fleming
Peggy Lee
Peggy Lipton
Peggy Sue
Peggy Noonan 
(I had to do a google search to get the last one!)

5 subjects you LIKED in school


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 28, 2009)

English
Spelling
REading
History
Math


 Name five 'board' games you like to play


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Math
Art
English
Gym
Psychology

Name 5 of your favorite school teachers


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

yahtzee
checkers
scrabble
chess
back gammon

name 5 favorite foods


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

pizza
bread
potatoes
pasta
steak
(I know a bit heavy on the starches)

5 things you want to grow in your garden that you haven't grown before.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

bell peppers
hot peppers
radishes
red beans
black beans

name 5 favorite seasonings


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

French Prov.
salt
pepper
parsley
garlic powder

Name 5 things you do EVERY DAY


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

Eat 
Sleep
Visit DC
Check email
Use the bathroom

5 things to do on vacation


----------



## blissful (Jan 28, 2009)

Jabbur, you'll like this, maybe:for vacation

Eat 
Sleep
Visit DC
Check email
Use the bathroom

Gimme 5 DC'ers you admire.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

I cant name 5 cause that wouldn't look right. I admire everyone on here.

gimme 5 favorite drinks


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

iced tea (of course)
iced coffee
pepsi
7-up
Dr. Pepper

Name 5 things under your kitchen sink


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

mop bucket
scrub brushes
scrub pads
dish soap
laundry soap

gimme 5 favorite food brands


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

Stouffers
Green Giant
Nabisco
Breyers
Conte

Name 5 things in your pantry


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

Pasta
seasonings
canned soups
oatmeal
cream of wheat

gimme 5 favorite soups or stews


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 28, 2009)

chicken and dumplings
beans soup
chicken noodle soup
New England clam chowder 
Roasted garlic crab bisque

Name 5 things that you put in your meatloaf


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

hamburger
ground pork
eggs
seasoned bread crumbs
oatmeal

gimmie 5 favorite sea foods


----------



## jabbur (Jan 28, 2009)

Scallops
clams
shrimp 
lobster
calamari

5 foods that say Grandma loves you


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

Chicken and Noodles
Bacon
Eggs
Toast
Tuna Sandwiches

gimme 5 things grandma told you


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll pass this one along.................


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 29, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## blissful (Jan 29, 2009)

You are smart in math, let’s practice more tables
Use the dictionary
Don’t unbeat the eggs
You may have a graham cracker
Ice cream is good in coffee

Gimme 5 songs to sing a long to on the radio.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

"Don't Worry, Be Happy" by Bobbie Mcferrin
"That's Life" by Frank Sinatra
"Summer Wind" by Frank Sinatra
"Call the Man" by Celine Dion
"I Will Always Love You by Whitney Houston

Gimme five fads that you had in high school.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

listening to my 45 records
Chasing after cute boys
wishing i could meet Donnie Osmond 
wearing short dresses and high heels
going to the beech just to watch the guys surf

gimme 5 famous quotes


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Give me liberty, give.........
Ask not what your country.......
 You can't handle the truth....
 I have a dream.......
Too much of a good thing is wonderful (Mae West)


 Name five Presidents whose first name begins with "J"


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 30, 2009)

John Adams
JFK
Jimmy Carter

I didn't have my coffee yet.

Name 5 brands of chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

James Garfield
John F Kennedy
James Madison
Jimmy Carter
John Adams

_good one!  _

Gimme five brands of chocolate?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Hersheys
Nestle
 Godiva
 Gertrude Hawks
  Jon Stopay (local)

Name five TV shows from the 60's


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

My Three Sons
Family Affair
Beverly Hillbillies
Petticoat Junction
Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In

Gimme five of your least favorite things to make in the kitchen.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 30, 2009)

Will pass on this one. I like everything I make. LOL


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaghetti with meat sauce
Goulash
Lasagna
Macaroni and Cheese
Beef and Vagetable Stew

Gimme 5 favorite soups


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Potato,corn,and ham chowder
Vegetable soup
Gazpacho
Butternut squash
Chicken noodle

Gimme five places you've even been kissed(location,not body parts)


----------



## jabbur (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Orlando Fla (under the big ball at EPCOT on New Year's Eve 1982-1983)
2. New Orleans (French Quarter in a jazz bar)
3. Las Vegas (in front of the Bellagio watching the fountains)
4. Lake George NY (on the lake boat tour)
5. Buzzard's Bay Mass (on the beach)

5 favorite actresses


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

Meryl Streep
Emma Thompson
Julie Andrews
Candice Bergen
Diane Lane

Gimme five reasons why you love to cook


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 30, 2009)

I love to eat
I love to experiment with food
I find it creative
I like to try new things
I find it relaxing

Gimme 5 science fiction books


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

Kujo
Christine
Left Behind
The Other Daughter
Tribulation Force

Gimme five tv shows from the 50's.


----------



## blissful (Jan 30, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Kujo
> Christine
> Left Behind
> The Other Daughter
> ...


it was invented already?  sorry, I pass, I can barely remember the 90's!


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 30, 2009)

blissful said:


> it was invented already?  sorry, I pass, I can barely remember the 90's!



Google is my friend
The Honeymooners
I love Lucy
Rin Tin Tin
Lassie
My Little Margie

Gimme five reasons you love winter


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 30, 2009)

5 Reasons I Love Winter:

1. It gives me a break from the hot weather
2. It gives me a chance to feed the birds and squirls extra
3. The snow looks so innocent... like a white blanket... no prints of any kind
4. The air smells fresh... like it has just been clensed
5. The beauty of the snow on the ground and the ice surounding the tree limbs and the icecycles hanging from the houses and where ever

gimme 5 reasons why you like spring


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 30, 2009)

Robins
flowers
trees budding
freshness in the air
vacations to warm places

Gimme five great memories from your childhood.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 31, 2009)

Chocolate milk and toast at Brownie's resturant with my Dad
Hot cocoa and saltine crackers at my Gram's after playing in the snow
Summers at camp on the Sacanadage
REAL winters with LOTS of snow
Eating Hamburger and Beans by candles for dinner because of a power outtage

Gimme 5 Bette Davis Movies


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

What ever happened to Baby Jane
All About Eve
BAd Sister
Bunny O'hare
Cabin in the Cotton


Name five songs by Dolly Parton


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Coat of Many Colors
Jolene
Here You Come Again
9 to 5
Islands in the Stream

Gimme 5  places you've always wanted to visit


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

Italy
Hawaii
Alaska
Vermont
Bahamas


 Name five Elvis Presley Movies


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## jabbur (Feb 2, 2009)

King Creole
Love me Tender
Jailhouse Rock
GI Blues
Viva Las Vegas

5 ways to serve ground beef


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 2, 2009)

Meatloaf
 Meatballs with sauce
  In soups
   Salisbury Steak
      Hamburgers


Tell me five things about yourself.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been away from here too long.
I'll eat anything that involves cheese, onions, or fried potatoes.
Except okra and catfish.
I'd rather have pie than birthday cake.
Still getting the hang of making good fried chicken and gravy.
Gimme the names of five people (living or dead) you would like to have dinner with.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 2, 2009)

1. my mom Ann
2. my Grandma Jackson
3. my sister-in-law Bea
4. My friend Theresa Nunn
5. My friend Debbie Ritz
(the first 3 have all passed on but the last 2 a re still doable.  As I was thinking about this, I realized that in my younger days this list would have been full of celebrities.  Now, I just want friend s and family!)

gimme 5 things you do to keep warm.


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 2, 2009)

Get in bed with my wife. 
Take a hot shower.
Wear socks, always.
Put on my fleece jacket.
Build a campfire (when camping of course).

What are you 5 favorite annual events?


----------



## xmemex (Feb 2, 2009)

Any holiday that involves gifts and food
Spring cleaning
Superbowl
My birthday (seperate from a holiday ****it)
And new knives day...

What are 5 ingredients that make up one of the nastiest dishes?


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 2, 2009)

brussel sprouts
cabbage
okra
collard greens
horse corn

Name 5 things you do when it is snowing out


----------



## xmemex (Feb 2, 2009)

Snow Angels
Snowman
Snowball fight
Sledding
Freeze

Give me 5 of your favorite guilty pleasure foods.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 2, 2009)

butter pecan ice cream
Cheetos
Snickers or Twix candy bars
nachos
garlic bread with cheese

Gimme five kinds of candy that you like (or used to) to indulge in.


----------



## Myop (Feb 3, 2009)

reeses peanut butter cups
snickers
twizzlers
Hershey kisses
lemon sours

give me five things you usually do after dinner


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

clean dishes
mop floor
shower
watch TV
sleep

Name 5 things you do every morning


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 3, 2009)

Feed the dogs
Read the paper
Have breakfast
Logon to DC
Brush my teeth

Gimme 5 fast food resturants


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 3, 2009)

KFC
Wendy's
Burger King
McDonolds
Taco Bell

Name 5 of your favorite pizza toppings.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 3, 2009)

hard one...  I'll say

onions
green peppers
mushrooms
tomato
black olives

Gimme five of your favoite "HOT" sandwiches


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 4, 2009)

Roast beef
Hot Italian Sausage with Prov. cheese
Meatball
steak sandwich
hamburger

U?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 4, 2009)

Hot ham / cheese
grilled cheese
steak / cheese
meatball sub
Ital sub


List five questions you would ask the president.


----------



## blissful (Feb 4, 2009)

1.**************
2.************
3.***************
4.************
5. Do you like pomeranians?

Gimme your 5 favorite ways to eat eggs.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 4, 2009)

Five ways I TOLERATE eggs:
egg fu yung
omelet with cheese or smothered in hollandaise sauce
scrambled with soy sauce
eggs benedict (hard poached)
eggs cocotte (steamed in ramekins with ham, swiss cheese and heavy cream.)

In other words I like my eggs disguised!!!

Gimme 5 favourite flowers


----------



## blissful (Feb 4, 2009)

Carnations
Camomile
Daisy
Cone flower
Lilacs

Gimme 5 spices you adore.


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Feb 4, 2009)

blissful said:


> Carnations
> Camomile
> Daisy
> Cone flower
> ...



Crushed Red Pepper
Cumin
Allspice
Yellow Curry 
Ginger

Gimme your 5 favorite soups/stews?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 4, 2009)

Beef Stew
Pea Soup
Lentil Soup
Black Bean Soup
Pumpkin Soup

Gimme 5 minature dog breeds.


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 4, 2009)

chiwawa (sp?)  LOL  I know I messed that up.
Doberman
poodle
yorkie
shih tzu

Name 5 large dog breeds


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 4, 2009)

Great Dane
English Sheep dog
German Shepherd
Black Lab
Bloodhound

Gimme five of your favorite cold desserts.


----------



## blissful (Feb 4, 2009)

I like each of these once a year:
cheesecake
raspberry sherbet
chocolate ice cream
raspberry sherbet with chocolate ice cream
banana split torte

Gimme 5 of your favorite books I should read


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 4, 2009)

The Bible
Facing Your Giants by Max Lucado
Amazing Grace by Danielle Steel
The "Left Behind" series by Tim Lahaye
The "Father Tim" series by Jan Karon

Gimme five of your favorite vegetables.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 5, 2009)

Corn on the cob
Beets
Green/Yellow Beans
Brussel Sprouts
Asparagus

Gimme five of your favorite web sites


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 5, 2009)

youtube
DC
NT times
Facebook
Allrecipes

name your 5 favorite cars


----------



## jabbur (Feb 5, 2009)

Mustang
Beetle
Suburban
Caravan
Park Avenue

5 things you'd like to learn more about


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 7, 2009)

optics
CAD 
different cuisines
crafts
different cultures

Gimme five people you talked to recently.


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 7, 2009)

Husband
Neighbor
Deb
Dottie
Terri

Name 5 of your favorite old time tv shows.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 7, 2009)

I Love Lucy
The Jeffersons
All in the Family
The Beverly Hillbillies
Sandford & Son

Gimme five of your pet peeves.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 8, 2009)

people not putting shopping carts into the corrals
cashiers who talk with friends/other cashiers while trying to check me out
people who drive and talk on cellphones
wheelies 
those silly inserts in magazines

Gimme five of your favorite thing to grow in your garden


----------



## blissful (Feb 8, 2009)

Psssttt Dave, one more post and you have 600! 

green beans
tomatoes
basil
peppers
zuchinni

Gimme 5 things that make you smile.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 8, 2009)

my dogs
reconecting with old friends
puppies
when the recipe turns out perfect
a sprouting garden

Gimme 5 things on your kitchen counter right now


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 8, 2009)

crock-pot
mixer
toaster
can opener 
microwave

Gimme five things that you put in the freezer last.


----------



## JustMeToo (Feb 8, 2009)

popcicles
roast beef
ground beef
ice cream
ravioli

Name 5 things you need to get at the grocery store


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 8, 2009)

hmm.. not sure.. I just made a quick trip this morning.

I'll say...

cucumbers
cauliflower
Havarti cheese
italian sausage
hoagie rolls

Gimme five phone calls you don't want to receive.


----------



## oucatgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

*5 phone calls you hope not to receive*

1. Death Notices
2. Someone has been hurt
3. Bill collector
4. Solicitors
5. Fund raisers

Oh yeah, name 5 breeds of shorthair cats.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 25, 2009)

manx
tabby
mixed
calico
simeese

gimme 5 breeds if dogs


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 25, 2009)

Beagles
Poodles
German Shepherd
Jack Russell
Pugs


Name five types of green veggies


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

Green Beans
Lettuce
Spinach
Mustard Greens
Peas

Gimmie 5 Brands of Laundry Detergent


----------



## jabbur (Feb 26, 2009)

Tide
All 
Cheer
Era
Gain

Gimme 5 synonyms for "beautiful"


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty
Handsome
Good Looking
Lovely
Beauteous

Gimmie 5 meanings of true love


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 28, 2009)

a look across a room
whispers in your ear
constant smiles
for no reason, flowers
excitement

Gimme five of your favorite all-time love songs.


----------



## lifesaver (Feb 28, 2009)

Roses are Red 
Love me Tender
Chapel of Love
Spanish Eyes
After the Lovin

Gimmie 5 Oldie's but Goodie's  (songs from the 70's)


----------

